# Spaces Scores



## Olly Buckle (Nov 19, 2008)

Not everyone voted so I have adjusted the scores so those who did did not miss out. Only one person commented so I will pm the comments to those concerned if requested, to keep them anonymous.
In reverse order:-
Gone, 44
Somewhere between C16 and G7, 48
Mirthless wait, 64
Afterthoughts, 68
Happy end, 72

Congratulations everyone, I shall be asking From me with Squalor for a new subject so hopefully we will soon be off again. 
Any suggestions for improving the system next time round gratefully received.


----------



## Mirror (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations, Squalor. I rated your poem the highest. Great piece.

Looking forward to the next challenge. 

Best,
Mirror


----------



## For me with Squalor (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Mirror I appreciate it. Thanks and kudos on some good poems to all other contestants, I hope that from now on we will be able to get this challenge rolling more....
I will pm Olly the new theme shortly.
happy days to all


----------

